# Tapping sound from engine:



## 93max93 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I bought a 93 nissan maxima a few months ago that could be mistaken for a show room car. It only has 70k original miles. 

The car did have an injector issue so I had to replace them. I did a motor flush and I use nothing but royal purple now. 

I only have one issue now. There is a tapping sound coming from the engine as soon as I place it in drive. Its loud enough to here it from inside the car.

When I'm in park it goes away but as soon as I put the car in drive or accelerate up steep grades it comes back again. 

What Can I do to fix this? I mean can I buy new rods and lifters because the valve covers are easy to get to.


----------



## Tom 2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

Check your exhaust manifold studs to see if they are broken. 

Some are hard to see. When the engine is COLD, run your fingers over the area where the studs should be. If some are missing, it can make the noise you describe and the exhaust manifold is likely warped. 

That's one possibilty. Do you have a GXE or SE?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I assume you have the 24 valve motor.
if so:
it's the VTC assemblies making noise.
you can us a better filter (toyota OE V8 one) that has am amti-drainback valve in it. you can also ground out the VTCs as well. I suggest doing the oil filter and seeing if that works for you, it has for a lot of people.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

The mobil 1 filter is also a good choice for the VE30DE engine.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

eh, read the threads. it loses to the Napa gold/wix filters. it's a cheap filter with an expensive name.
though I was running my cars with $1.50 filters and no clacking worth speaking.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> eh, read the threads. it loses to the Napa gold/wix filters. it's a cheap filter with an expensive name.
> though I was running my cars with $1.50 filters and no clacking worth speaking.


Actually brian,i switched to the mobil 1 from the napa gold filters,which i used for years,the mobil 1 reduced my vtc clack by at least half compared to the napa/wix filter.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

:gotme:
I've only had 1 VE that really clacked. it donated it's interior to another car


----------



## 93max93 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys,


Wow, so just a switch to an different oil filter, eh.

Ok, I will give it a try....


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

These VG motors all has stud issues with the exhaust. I had one on the 94 maxima and my 2000 VG33 frontier. I wish you could get ARP bolts for these. I am sure that they could be retrofitted. 

The VG motors have hydraulic lash adjusters I believe, Right? I don't think they are shim on bucket type. they have rocker arms and such. check under the covers to see if you have sludge buildup on the valve components. I thave heard that some engines have the tapping from using syn oil. Try dino again. 

Chris


----------

